# Lousy High Resale Value!



## HateEternal (May 22, 2007)

Last summer I bought an old ProTools Digi 001 system that I was hoping to use in my G5. It wasn't until after I had already received the thing, but before I put it in, that I realized it wasn't compatible with the G5 because of the PCI voltage. I ended up having to use it in my crusty old AMD Athlon XP 1800+ system that I built 6 years ago and had since given to my brother to use. At the time, this wasn't a big deal and I was able to use it for what I needed it for. However, because it's his I don't have the same access to it as I would like. We don't live together so I have to go over to my mom's house to use it, which is a pain.

So today I was thinking, what if I could find a good deal on a MDD G4 so I could finally set up a nice media machine? So I went to ebay, did a search, and almost put my head through my monitor when I saw people were still selling them for 7-800 dollars. As a G5 owner, I'm glad to see that resale is still fairly high for PowerPC Macs, but at the same time It's kinda crazy, I could build a beastly Ubuntu/Windows PC for that much cash.


----------



## fryke (May 22, 2007)

Well, then there you have your options.


----------

